
How to teach informatics in 3 months (german satire) - chupa-chups
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Missing-Link-Migration-in-die-Industrie-4-0-Fluechtlinge-als-Software-Entwickler-gegen-4310106.html
======
chupa-chups
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FMissing-
Link-Migration-in-die-Industrie-4-0-Fluechtlinge-als-Software-Entwickler-
gegen-4310106.html)

